# dovecot help required



## qarar (Jul 6, 2010)

i am new to freebsd plz help me .  i am facing a problem  to install dovecot . see the attach file.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 6, 2010)

1. don't post questions in the HowTo forum: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3888
2. don't name a topic 'postfix help required' when the question is about dovecot ..
3. read the error message: you have *conflicting ports options*: don't use all of them, leave them as they are!


----------



## hydra (Jul 7, 2010)

You have selected both options, LIMITS and IPV6 for sysutils/ucspi-tcp. Disable one of those options an try again.


----------

